
Monitoring with Prometheus - markusbk
https://www.prometheusbook.com/
======
markusbk
Some useful background info in
[https://www.kartar.net/2017/10/prometheus/](https://www.kartar.net/2017/10/prometheus/)
on why Turnbull wrote the book, despite being one of the maintainers for a
competing monitoring tool, Riemann.

